# Championship Week Thread



## bball2223

Anything to do with conference championships, bids, etc should be discussed here.


----------



## bball2223

Automatic Bids already secured:

A-Sun: East Tennessee State
Big South: Redford
Colonial: VCU
Ivy: Cornell
MAAC: Siena
Missouri Valley: Northern Iowa
Ohio Valley: Morehead State
Southern: Chattanooga
WCC: Gonzaga
Summit: North Dakota State
Horizon: Cleveland State
Sun Belt: Western Kentucky
Northeast: Robert Morris
Big Sky: Portland State
Patriot: American
America East: Binghamton
Conf. USA: Memphis
A-10: Temple
Big 12: Missouri
Pac-10: USC
MAC: Akron
MEAC: Morgan State
Mountain West: Utah
SWAC: Alabama State
WAC: Utah State
Big West: Cal State Northridge
Big East: Louisville


----------



## SheriffKilla

i'm intereseted in all these games but I have West Kentucky, Butler, ND State 
I think Cleveland State is the most likely to upset cuz of their D 
Oakland has a chance 
I'm sort of doubtful for South Alabama though


----------



## bball2223

Kampe is a great coach for Oakland and Jon Jones is slept on at the PG spot. He is averaging nearly 8 dimes a game. 



DePaul won their opening round game in the Big East tourney against Cincinnati. Thats their first conference win all season.


----------



## bball2223

Al Fisher has 20 points in the first half for Kent State. Mid-Major player with a big-time performance so far.


----------



## TM

And....

Georgetown just lost to St. Johns's

What a disappointing season


----------



## bball2223

http://www.basketballforum.com/big-east-conference/424079-big-east-tournament-thread.html

Click the link to discuss the Big East tournament. eace:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Big Ten Tourney thread.. doesnt start til Thursday..

http://www.basketballforum.com/big-ten-conference/423969-2009-big-ten-tourny.html


----------



## bball2223

North Dakota State secued the Summit Leagues bid with a 66-64 win over Oakland. They hit a game winner with 3.3 seconds left and outscored the Grizzlies 37-21 in the second half. Oakland can't seem to close out conference tournament title games as of late. Thats at least 3 they have lost this decade if my count is right. Tough pill to swallow for Coach Kampe and the Grizz.


----------



## bball2223

Butler leads Cleveland State 32-28 at the half. Western Kentucky and South Alabama is just about to get underway.


----------



## bball2223

48-47 Butler leads halfway through the 2nd half. WKU leads 29-19 over South Alabama in the first half.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Nice shot for Woodside ND state is for sure a candidate to be a cindarella


----------



## HKF

This Horizon League championship game is good.


----------



## bball2223

You gotta make those free-throws. Bubble teams everywhere had a collective sigh of relief right there.


----------



## bball2223

fjkdsi said:


> Nice shot for Woodside ND state is for sure a candidate to be a cindarella


They have 4 or 5 guys who can plain stroke it. Their defense isn't that great but if they are shooting well they could maybe get to the 2nd round.


----------



## apelman42

Pop!


----------



## bball2223

Cleveland State just popped someones bubble.


----------



## bball2223

The Sun Belt title game is getting interesting. 51-46 Western Kentucky with 7 minutes left.


----------



## HB

The amount of buzzer beaters and OT games this week alone has been incredible. March is truly Madness!!!!


----------



## SheriffKilla

Northeast Conference final today Robert Morris - Mount Saint Mary's
I have MSMU in an upset

Also Big Sky Final
Portland State and Montana State
I think Portland State will take this, they beat Gonzaga earlier in the year...


----------



## HKF

Mt. St. Mary's winning wouldn't be an upset. They finished second in the conference and beat Robert Morris in the tournament last year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I like Devin Ebanks. I sorta wish he would've gone to Indiana though because he would put up some mind boggling stats on that bad team.


----------



## SheriffKilla

HKF said:


> Mt. St. Mary's winning wouldn't be an upset. They finished second in the conference and beat Robert Morris in the tournament last year.


come on man you know what i mean... I'm not saying it would be a major upset or anything just Robert Morris is playing at home and they were the number one seed in their conference tourney


----------



## HKF

fjkdsi said:


> come on man you know what i mean... I'm not saying it would be a major upset or anything just Robert Morris is playing at home and they were the number one seed in their conference tourney


Mt. St. Mary's beat them at Robert Morris last year in the tournament and lost at 1.7 seconds. It's obvious these are two evenly matched teams.


----------



## SheriffKilla

If MSMU was at home and had the number one seed in the tourney they would be the favorite
thats all
I'm not saying either team is significantly better than the other


----------



## bball2223

http://www.basketballforum.com/big-east-conference/424222-who-wins-big-east-tourney.html


Click the link to discuss and vote on who you think wins the Big East tournament.


----------



## bball2223

Protland State/Montana State is a really good game. 3 point game with 10 minutes left.


----------



## bball2223

Robert Morris and Portland State punched their tickets to the dance. No auto bids to be decided tomorrow but the ACC, Big 10, and SEC begin their conference tournaments.


----------



## croco

AJ Abrams took only 6 shots, what happened ?


----------



## HB

Mike Sngletary went OOFF!!! for 43 points, 29 straight points and he didnt even start the game wow!

A and M might be out


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Getting pumped for the SEC tournament!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I'm pulling for Baylor in this game vs Kansas. Lacedarius Dunn and Tweety Carter are two homestate guys that I'm very familiar with. I'm much to familiar with Tweety Carter as I had to pick him up at half court and watch him jack treys from 4 steps behind the line while I recovered


----------



## TM

all I have is a box score to watch... what's happening to Kansas right now? down 15 to Baylor in the 1st?


----------



## HKF

Baylor shooting the lights out.


----------



## HKF

Baylor starting to relax and the wrong guys are shooting the shots. Jerrells needs to take control and you can see why Baylor has underachieved. They get complacent and don't play smart all the time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Louisville plays EXCELLENT perimeter defense. Obviously its a Pitino team but that is something I really think makes teams successful come Tourney time.


----------



## HKF

Louisville reaches and hacks a lot with no calls. They are not going to get away with it in the tournament.


----------



## HB

Way too aggressive, but thats their staple. Best press in the country. Clark's a really gifted player though, the way he does things with ease is a joy to watch. I see Pitino demoted Sosa to backup point guard, good move!

On the Big 10 network, they are saying if Minn wins one more game they are in the tourney. Thats going to suck for UK fans.


----------



## TYO23

I'm confident we can beat baylor. Sherron is on fire now


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well Minnesota got a win they needed against Northwestern (NIT probably) but face Michigan State tomorrow.. good luck with that one..


----------



## Rather Unique

....and Miami is done, choked it away against Vtech. What a horrible performance. 

Sidenote: you can really see the impact Dominic James had on Marquette, they just seem to force shots now...it's a shame.


----------



## HKF

Marquette was always a flawed team this year. They literally have zero size. They had little size last year, but this year they have none.


----------



## bball2223

I have been really impressed with that Butler kid they have coming off the bench the past couple of days. He is active as hell and provides a good spark off the bench. He would be a damn good player if he was 4-5 inches taller. But like HKF said no size is what will and has done them in the entire year.


----------



## HKF

Jimmy Butler is a guard though being asked to play in the post. He's 6'5 and was a shooting guard in JUCO.


----------



## bball2223

I mean yeah he is a shooting guard but with the way he plays attacking and going to the basket he would be a hell of a post player. He is a solid player regardless but if Marquette had someone like him in a 6'9", 6'10" frame they would be tougher to beat.


----------



## Rather Unique

^most def., i mean i wasn't callin them a championship contender or anything, as you pointed out, you need more size then what they have, but besides this little run they just had in the game, Marquette has looked completely off, and forcing things, since James went out. McNeal and Matthews haven't been the same since. That to me tells of the value of the player.


----------



## HB

Arizona-Arizona state is really fun. Hill scores at will *when* he gets the ball that is.


----------



## Rather Unique

Gtech up 9 on Clemson right now, with a lil over 7 left...


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> Arizona-Arizona state is really fun. Hill scores at will *when* he gets the ball that is.


Hill is playing well. I have been impressed with Jamelle Horne everytime I see him. With Budinger and Hill gone next year I think he is going to explode next year into a possible first round pick.


----------



## Rather Unique

Gtech up 4 with a minute left..looks like it might be a great finish!


----------



## bball2223

I'm advising everyone to check out the Nova/Marquette game. Corey Stokes and Jimmy Butler are both putting on a show right now.


----------



## Rather Unique

already on it BBall, that one and the GTech/Clemson finish looks to be interesting. Marquette fighting back.


----------



## croco

Marquette only down 4 now.


----------



## HB

Gtech about to beat Clemson, that team has talent they have just been poorly coached.


----------



## Rather Unique

Their relatively young too HB, but they are athletic, and that can catch some teams sleepin. (Cough) wake and now Clemson


----------



## bball2223

If Lawal stays in school they could do a 180 next year. Lawal, and Favors would be a load for anyone in the frontcourt. Plus Mfon Udofia is underrated at the PG spot coming in next fall.


----------



## croco

Marquette is hitting everything right now, 75-74.


----------



## HKF

This Marquette-Nova game is fantastic. Damn, I love basketball.


----------



## Rather Unique

Marquette up 1 on the HUUGE 3ball. Another great ending in the making...


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> This Marquette-Nova game is fantastic. Damn, I love basketball.


As i tell those who ask me about March, this is our christmas time!


----------



## HKF

Stokes got bumped that's why he traveled. If you're not going to call a foul then you don't call anything.


----------



## croco

Tough call...


----------



## Rather Unique

woooooooooooowwww


----------



## HKF

Wow, Dwayne Anderson with a win. Amazing game.


----------



## croco

Wow.


----------



## Rather Unique

what a heartbraker for Marquette.


----------



## HB

Heck of a finish

March is truly madness. The amount of buzzer beaters and last gasp shots since Friday has been insane!


----------



## Rather Unique

damn, Mcneal got beat on that one..


----------



## HKF

This conference is just amazing. I love it. That was a great basketball game.


----------



## bball2223

Big East >>>>>>>>>>


The best is yet to come. Two rivalry games with semifinal births on the line, should be the best games of the day although it might be hard to top the game that just finished.


----------



## Rather Unique

looks like ASU will hold on..what do you guys think of Arizona?


----------



## Brian34Cook

hey so.. theres this boring Big Ten Game between Penn State and Indiana and the winner gets Purdue.. c'mon seriously.. this'll be a blowout for Penn State.. in that case.. Top 8 teams are in the 2nd rd tomorrow..


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> looks like ASU will hold on..what do you guys think of Arizona?


First round exit if they get in unless Budinger, Hill, and Wise are all playing well.


----------



## HKF

I think Arizona is going to miss the tournament. The Pac-10 just wasn't a great league this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Big Ten Tournament continues tomorrow with.. 

#4, 11:00 AM: #1 Michigan State vs #8 Minnesota; ESPN
#5, 01:30 PM: #4 Wisconsin vs #5 Ohio State; ESPN

#6, 05:30 PM: #2 Illinois vs #7 Michigan; BTN
#7, 08:00 PM: #3 Purdue vs #6 Penn State; BTN


----------



## HKF

Should be four good games. Looking forward to that Minnesota-MSU game.


----------



## HKF

Bob Huggins wearing the same suit. That dude is crazy.


----------



## HKF

UNLV is out and I think San Diego State is going to get in.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I think Mountain West deserves 4 teams this season unless one of the teams from the bottom half of the conference wins the conference tournament than either New Mexico or SDsT is ****ed


----------



## bball2223

Brian34Cook said:


> Big Ten Tournament continues tomorrow with..
> 
> #4, 11:00 AM: #1 Michigan State vs #8 Minnesota; ESPN
> #5, 01:30 PM: #4 Wisconsin vs #5 Ohio State; ESPN
> 
> #6, 05:30 PM: #2 Illinois vs #7 Michigan; BTN
> #7, 08:00 PM: #3 Purdue vs #6 Penn State; BTN



I see upsets across the board tomorrow in 3 of the 4 games. Minnesota, Michigan, and Penn State (as long as Battle is ok) are my predictions to win those games.


----------



## Rather Unique

That's pretty funny considering the one game you didn't pick an 'upset' was the 4-5 game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Lacedarius Dunn...coming to an NBA team near you!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I have work tonight and the LSU-UK game starts at noon! Don't these people know Im exhausted...


----------



## HKF

Other than Michigan State, the other 7 teams in the semifinals are pretty much interchangeable. None of those are upsets. They all have at least 10 wins in the Big Ten this year [including the conference tournament].


----------



## HKF

At least the officials in the Big East are as bad as the officials in the NBA. Officiating is horrible on every level.


----------



## Brian34Cook

HKF said:


> Other than Michigan State, the other 7 teams in the semifinals are pretty much interchangeable. None of those are upsets. They all have at least 10 wins in the Big Ten this year [including the conference tournament].


Exactly there are times when Illinois plays like the 2 team in the B10 then others they play like the 8th best team in the conference.. we'll see which shows up tomorrow.. Chester Frazier may be out too.. not sure how we'll go lineup wise if he is.. I guess I'd prefer him out in the B10 tourney than NCAA's.. not a good time for the first injury to the Illini though..


----------



## Rather Unique

It just seems to be so inconsistent these days, dude gets mugged on one end, no call, then on the other, hand check call. Either let em be physical or don't. Just pick a guideline and stick w it.


----------



## bball2223

Butler and Blair are both in foul trouble. College officiating is freaking unbearable at times. No one is watching to see an official dominated game we all want to watch two of the premier talents in college basketball duke it out in a rivalry game to advance in the Big East tournament.


----------



## Rather Unique

As a Pitt fan, this just spells an L for the game, I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## HKF

Oklahoma and Oklahoma State are in a dogfight. Should be an entertaining game all the way to the finish.


----------



## Rather Unique

Is that game on tv?


----------



## HKF

ESPN Full Court.


----------



## Rather Unique

damn it, i knew i shoulda gone in on the half-season deal. ****!


----------



## bball2223

Memphis is only beating Tulane by 2 at the half. That would be a huge upset if the Green Wave can pull that off.


----------



## HKF

It will be interesting to see if Blair picks up a ticky-tack foul. I think he's gonna go pro because he is rarely allowed to play [and will be Pitt's downfall].


----------



## HKF

Hell of a cut by Rouff.


----------



## HKF

Oh DID YOU SEE THAT DUNK. DAMN.


----------



## Rather Unique

nasty dunk, but im bout to break my TV.


----------



## HKF

By the way, if you go to ESPN.com, you can watch games on your computer via ESPN360 [for free]. OU and OSU is on there as well.


----------



## bball2223

Huggins is building something in Morgantown. Ebanks and Bryant are both talented as hell for freshman.


----------



## Rather Unique

ahhhh this is the first game i watch that all the loose balls, aren't being gobbled up by PITT. Lack of focus anyone?


----------



## Rather Unique

Good lookin out HKF, didn't know espn360 was free.


----------



## SheriffKilla

West Virginia will be the best them in the Big East next season and a possibile final 4 contender
Sure Ruoff will be gone but Ebanks and Bryant will be better with a year of experience and Butler will be one of the best in the Big East as a senior


----------



## HKF

Kevin Jones is a good freshman too. Huggins loves long athletes that are tough. If you think about it, the guys he puts in the pros all fit the same mold. Wingfield, Blount, Long, Martin, Maxiell.


----------



## HKF

fjkdsi said:


> West Virginia will be the best them in the Big East next season and a possibile final 4 contender
> Sure Ruoff will be gone but Ebanks and Bryant will be better with a year of experience and Butler will be one of the best in the Big East as a senior


Mazzulla will be back too.


----------



## HKF

WVU is getting screwed on a lot of calls. The non-call on the Blair clear out, the ball out of bounds of Sam Young. Those screw-ups gave Pitt four points too.


----------



## Rather Unique

If Pitt loses, are they still a #1 seed? Opinions?...


----------



## bball2223

Technical on Blair.


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> If Pitt loses, are they still a #1 seed? Opinions?...


I say yes, although my opinion would change if Louisville and UConn both make the BE finals.


----------



## HKF

Pitt is a #1 seed regardless. 27-4 with two top 5 RPI wins and 15 Top 50 RPI wins [if they lose].


----------



## HKF

The thing about this West Virginia team is they should have won that Louisville game. This team is really talented.


----------



## bball2223

Before that Ebanks bucket there was 3 minutes of play in which no field goals were made and the only points were a result of free throws. Thats fricken rediculous.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> The thing about this West Virginia team is they should have won that Louisville game. This team is really talented.


They play hard and they have a bunch of parts required to make a run in the tournament. They have a point guard in Bryant, Ruoff is just a good all around player, Ebanks is a rising star, and Butler is a star. I think they have a shot to get to the Sweet 16 if not the Elite 8.


----------



## Rather Unique

You were right HKF, that OKst/Okla game is real good.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

West Virginia really gets after you on defense. I love the way they hawk the ball and make teams start their offense from 35 feet out. 

Ebanks is my ****


----------



## HKF

Butler is an NBA player. I wasn't sure his freshman year, but he adds so much to his arsenal, that you have to love it.


----------



## HKF

Moving screen. Good call.


----------



## bball2223

I'm a huge Ruoff fan myself. He plays the game the way it should be played and he just knows how to play. He makes great cuts without the ball, he can shoot it, he can handle it, and he plays pretty good defense. I wish ND had a guy like him.


----------



## HKF

Total team effort tonight. Who on West Virginia has played poorly?


----------



## HKF

bball2223 said:


> I'm a huge Ruoff fan myself. He plays the game the way it should be played and he just knows how to play. He makes great cuts without the ball, he can shoot it, he can handle it, and he plays pretty good defense. I wish ND had a guy like him.


To think quite a few programs didn't think Alex could play at this level. How wrong were they?


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> Total team effort tonight. Who on West Virginia has played poorly?


Who on Pitt has played good? :azdaja:


----------



## bball2223

Huge shot by Butler.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> To think quite a few programs didn't think Alex could play at this level. How wrong were they?


Way wrong. I really wonder what college coaches see sometimes when they recruit kids.


----------



## HKF

Huggins just showed the blueprint for beating Pitt. Zone them up, but the only way you can do it effectively is to be able to rebound. Pitt goes into long scoring droughts.


----------



## TYO23

Im watching this maryland and nc state game. Whats the deal with this vazquez kid? I like his game.


----------



## bball2223

TYO23 said:


> Im watching this maryland and nc state game. Whats the deal with this vazquez kid? I like his game.


I love the way he plays the game. He is passionate and all he cares about is winning the game. Some think he is a nutcase but to me it shows he cares. He has a real nice game too.


----------



## Rather Unique

That scoring drought stuff is nothing new. The key is the rebounding and the zone could work, but we havent shot all that bad this yr, and half of the rebounding is if Blair is on the floor or not. Pitt just looked like they was out of this game from the get go.


----------



## HKF

OU-OSU is now on ESPN2 tied at 66 if you didn't know.


----------



## TYO23

bball2223 said:


> I love the way he plays the game. He is passionate and all he cares about is winning the game. Some think he is a nutcase but to me it shows he cares. He has a real nice game too.


I heard he's gonna test the waters this year. He reminds me of manu.I heard he may stay if they land lance though.


----------



## Rather Unique

I'm with ya BBall, Vazquez game is pretty nice, he's good on or off the ball, can post for a guard, makes good decisions most of the time, and can run an offense. His size will really help him out. I think he's listed at 6'5 although probably more like 6'3 or so..


----------



## Rather Unique

So unlike PITT to suck it up in the garden tho..


----------



## HKF

Vasquez should test the waters since he is a junior, but there is no more Chicago camp in terms of games, so it will be interesting to see what he does.


----------



## TYO23

Come on OSU. Lets get the win. So espn wont talk about us losing to baylor all day


----------



## HKF

WOW a foul with 2.9 seconds left.


----------



## TYO23

Yeah he's gone 

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/terrapins-insider/2009/03/vasquez_plans_to_test_nba_draf.html


----------



## Rather Unique

tied it up....


----------



## HKF

The game should be over. Doesn't matter that the clock didn't start, but Oklahoma lost.


----------



## TYO23

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Rather Unique

wow the clock malfunctioned lol!


----------



## HKF

Oklahoma State is in the tournament.


----------



## TYO23

Hell yes another upset. And now it wont be all about us losing to baylor. Pitt lost and so did Oklahoma


----------



## Rather Unique

ugh. that Pitt game was pathetic. Good for OkSt, that was a BIG win and a crazy game.


----------



## HKF

Jay Williams looks like a rat. Damn he's ugly.


----------



## rocketeer

rhode island should definitely be out with their loss.

oklahoma state should now be a lock.

i wonder how these losses effect kansas and ou's seeds. kansas a 3? maybe a 4? ou still a 2 or drop down to a 3?


----------



## Rather Unique

I think Kansas drops to a 3, and Okla blew their chance at a 1.


----------



## HKF

OU wasn't going to be a #1 regardless IMO. They are a low #2.


----------



## bball2223

My fearless prediction: Somebody will be ejected from the UConn/Syracuse game.


----------



## HKF

Do they even call three seconds anymore?


----------



## bball2223

I have never seen Kemba Walker play this bad.


----------



## HKF

This guy Mike Singletary is a ballplayer. Where the hell did he come from?


----------



## HKF

AJ Price and Johnny Flynn playing a game of can you top this.


----------



## Rather Unique

^that matchup should be great..


----------



## HB

"There are a lot of neighborhoods in New York, but this is Mr Robinson's" :laugh:

P.S. would be hilarious if Pitt, Uconn and Oklahoma all lost today. Go tar heels!


----------



## Rather Unique

Nice to see Onuaku get a touch inside, they do well, when he plays well inside.


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> "There are a lot of neighborhoods in New York, but this is Mr Robinson's" :laugh:
> *
> P.S. would be hilarious if Pitt, Uconn and Oklahoma all lost today. Go tar heels!*


BOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## HKF

You know people keep saying certain things about Thabeet, but the reason he lets people move him is becaue Calhoun tells him to do that. If Thabeet is aggressive he gets in foul trouble. Because he's 7'3 the officials don't treat him fairly. It happened to Hibbert and Oden in college too.


----------



## Rather Unique

The only time i beef on Thabeet is when he is late on rotations and looks sluggish. Or is not aggressive enough in gettin into position on the post on Offense. Otherwise, he usually does a good job.


----------



## HKF

USC and Cal are playing a hell of a game. SC was crushing them at the beginning but somehow, someway Cal has chipped away.


----------



## HKF

Cal-USC tied at 75 under 20 seconds to go.


----------



## HKF

Tough break for Cal. USC could be a problem in this tournament [I wish they would move it around though].


----------



## TYO23

How is derozan doing HKF?


----------



## Rather Unique

tooo many games to run through!!


----------



## Rather Unique

Stanley Robinson finally steppin up..19 pts so far.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Billy Owens needs to just shave all his hear.


----------



## HKF

Derozen pretty much played the entire game is foul trouble. He didn't do much.


----------



## TYO23

Ugh i keep holding on to hope that he will break out soon and start dominating.


----------



## HKF

UConn is just a different team without Dyson. They don't have any reliable outside shooters without him.


----------



## Rather Unique

19 turnovers tho! :eek8:


----------



## HKF

I hope West Virginia wipes the floor with Syracuse. This is the most unlikeable crew I think Boeheim has ever coached.


----------



## TM

agreeeed


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Here we go again. The Orange always screws up when they slow it down to much at the end.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

disagree


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Who is there to hate on Syracuse other then trash Devendorf?


----------



## HKF

Somehow this game is tied. Unbelievable. Come on UConn.


----------



## TM

JuniorNoboa said:


> Who is there to hate on Syracuse other then trash Devendorf?


flynn's an arrogant punk... the big dude who's only good cause he's huge... clapping in opponent's faces every time he does something good??? please.


----------



## HKF

It's Devendorf's attitude that rubs off on the team. All of the woofing is unnecessary. All of the flexing after good plays the team just plays classless.


----------



## Rather Unique

This is going to be yet another great finish...


----------



## TM

gerry mac though... he was legit!!!


----------



## Rather Unique

TM said:


> flynn's an arrogant punk... *the big dude who's only good cause he's huge.*.. clapping in opponent's faces every time he does something good??? please.


C'mon man dude is playin well this game, and just hit 2 huge FTs, his MAJOR weakness.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> It's Devendorf's attitude that rubs off on the team.


that's exactly right


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow, Austrie with the huge 3ball


----------



## HKF

People hate on the Big East, but you can't hate on the basketball being played.


----------



## TM

Rather Unique said:


> just hit 2 huge FTs, his MAJOR weakness.


3-21. ya think???


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> People hate on the Big East, but you can't hate on the basketball being played.


just cause they're huge... no one ever said the 16 of 45 teams weren't amazing.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> People hate on the Big East, but you can't hate on the basketball being played.


If this isn't proof the conference is quite good, i don't know what is..


----------



## TM

something tells me im not gonna be happy when this is over


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Damn


----------



## Rather Unique

WoooooooooW, and Thabeet got hacked on that deflection


----------



## HKF

Kemba Walker comes up huge. Tie game.


----------



## TM

see....

dang


----------



## gi0rdun

Kemba Walker!!


----------



## Rather Unique

Omggggggggggggg


----------



## TM

Rather Unique said:


> WoooooooooW, and Thabeet got hacked on that deflection


OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## HKF

Diefendorf at the buzzer. God damn.


----------



## gi0rdun

Someone wins it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM

Oh Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rather Unique

aRE U KIDDIN ME!!!!! WILL IT STAND!???


----------



## Brian34Cook

HOLY ****.. I love March Basketball


----------



## TM

uh oh....i dont think its good


----------



## gi0rdun

What a shot. A bit too easy for him and good vision by the inbound passer.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Looks like OT


----------



## Rather Unique

Nope!!!! No Basket ! We Got Ot Folks


----------



## HKF

Thank God for instant replay.


----------



## TM

not enough evidence to overturn? hahaha


----------



## gi0rdun

Nevermind I don't think it's good.


----------



## TM

UConn got lucky that they got the deflection to start the clock


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Wow man if that UCONN guy wouldnt have touched it...it wouldve gone down clean...


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Damn again.... right call though.


----------



## HKF

What a damn game. Jeez.


----------



## Rather Unique

What a shot tho, all results and personal feelings toward Devendorf aside.


----------



## Rather Unique

Not that any1 cares much with this crazy *** game goin on, but Florida keeps their bubble hopes alive with the W against Arkansas


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ive always liked Devendorf


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Geaux Tigers said:


> Ive always liked Devendorf


Your probably the only one here.... I like him because I have no choice,


----------



## Rather Unique

JuniorNoboa said:


> Your probably the only one here.... *I like him because I have no choice,*


:lol:


----------



## HKF

Hasheem on the floor. Laying it all on the line. You think these conference tournaments don't matter?


----------



## TM

:lol:


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> Hasheem on the floor. Laying it all on the line. You think these conference tournaments don't matter?


Bilas is a moron


----------



## HKF

Diefendorf with a cross-check in a basketball game. Stanley Robinson hits a big 3.


----------



## TM

what was that about liking devendorf? go play football


----------



## Rather Unique

That Devendorf move, reminded me of James Posey seeking out Kirk Hinrich a while back.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Money


----------



## HKF

Rautins big shot.


----------



## gi0rdun

Holy ****.


----------



## Rather Unique

This game is big shot after big shot after big play after big play...nuts!


----------



## HKF

Not sure I like Calhoun taking Stanley Robinson out for that offensive possession.


----------



## TM

price takes some awful, awful shots. they're bad enough on their own, then he throws his arms everywhere.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Remember when this game was a dud for the first seven or eight minutes of the second half.


----------



## Rather Unique

Awesome late night game, UCLA up by almost 20 against Wazzu. smh.


----------



## Rather Unique

That was a good look for Rautins.


----------



## TM

why not go by thabeet?


----------



## Rather Unique

WE got a double fellas!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Wowwwwww


----------



## gi0rdun

Double Overtime!


----------



## HKF

That was a hell of play by Johnny Flynn. How the hell did he see Rick Jackson?


----------



## TM

TM said:


> why not go by thabeet?


thank you very much. Johnny flynn


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> That was a hell of play by Johnny Flynn. How the hell did he see Rick Jackson?


I was thinking the same damn thing. I guess he just figured dude was trailing him??


----------



## HKF

It's midnight on the East Coast. My goodness.


----------



## Rather Unique

Yup, this game is gonna hit 3 hrs pretty soon....quite long for a college game.


----------



## TM

4 fouls on thabeet. go at him!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

These teams are going to be dead for the West Virginia game.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow Paul Harris would get crushed by the media for that missed layup if this was the NBA.


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> 4 fouls on thabeet. go at him!!!


Jackson and Onauaku have 4 for Syracuse too.


----------



## HKF

These teams have almost zero depth. I am trying to figure out who will be able to help come off the bench and help win this game.


----------



## Rather Unique

JuniorNoboa said:


> These teams are going to be dead for the West Virginia game.


No Doubt, i predict mad turnovers for whoever faces WV, the way they defend. jeez.


----------



## HKF

The officials must be tired too. Damn they have been godawful.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow what a bucket for Flynn.


----------



## HKF

Flynn is just what can you say. He's just too tough.


----------



## HKF

Jackson got away with a walk.


----------



## HB

Jamar...I mean Stanley Robinson sure came out of the wood work tonight


----------



## TM

so many chances!


----------



## gi0rdun

Holy **** what an insane game.


----------



## Basel

Wow, hell of a game thus far!


----------



## Basel

Triple overtime!


----------



## Rather Unique

wooooow so close!!!! 3 OTS!!!! lmao


----------



## HKF

Triple Overtime at the Garden. Holy Hell!


----------



## gi0rdun

Triple Overtime!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM

those are awful final shots. why do they keep settlling?


----------



## Brian34Cook

keep on going guys!! what a classic


----------



## Rather Unique

This game is tiring me out... jeez.


----------



## HKF

I've been on my couch watching basketball for five hours. Good grief.


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> those are awful final shots. why do they keep settlling?


Fatigue. I have barely seen any subs come into the game.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> I've been on my couch watching basketball for five hours. Good grief.


I havent gotten off mine since 3pm, im surprised i'm not stuck to the *****.


----------



## TM

harris single-handedly giving uconn the game. how many bunnies is he going to miss?

i'm still amazed that thabeet is still in there


----------



## HKF

The funniest thing is, if the Final Four was ever this riveting college basketball would be more popular. The Final Four games are never this good.


----------



## bball2223

Yo this has been the game of the year so far no doubt.


----------



## HB

Louisville Big East Champs, I told ya so!!!


----------



## gi0rdun

In other news the Suns have an 8 point lead over the Cavs.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> The funniest thing is, if the Final Four was ever this riveting college basketball would be more popular. The Final Four games are never this good.


um... mario chalmers, anyone?


----------



## bball2223

UConn needs to close out this game, I need to get to bed.


----------



## gi0rdun

TM said:


> those are awful final shots. why do they keep settlling?


It looks cooler to do a cool fading away jump shot.


----------



## Rather Unique

Cuse needs a big shot, cause if not you can call the fat ***** cause its over...


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> um... mario chalmers, anyone?


One good game out of 3. What about the two years before that when Florida won? The only good games in the last three years were Georgetown-Ohio State and Kansas-Memphis.


----------



## Rather Unique

TM said:


> um... mario chalmers, anyone?


Seriously that game was all it was supposed to be..

maybe not so much the OT tho but the end to the 2nd half was bananas.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Needed that cheap foul call...


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> One good game out of 3. What about the two years before that when Florida won? The only good games in the last three years were Georgetown-Ohio State and Kansas-Memphis.


25 Big East tournament games each year compared to 3 "Final Four" games each year. i'd guess the ratio of good games to boring games is pretty comparable.


----------



## HKF

Syracuse has only played 7 players. If they were to win this, I would be impressed.


----------



## TM

oh, and wasn't this one pretty boring up until the last 10 minutes... it helps that they've played almost another entire "half."


----------



## Rather Unique

JuniorNoboa said:


> Needed that cheap foul call...


yep, y'all did.


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> 25 Big East tournament games each year compared to 3 "Final Four" games each year. i'd guess the ratio of good games to boring games is pretty comparable.


I compared a Big East quarterfinal game to the Final Four. Not a Big East first round game between the 12th and the 13th best teams.


----------



## gi0rdun

Gosh. What a game.


----------



## Rather Unique

:lol: anyone hear the 'oh my gooodness' - Jeff Adrienne


----------



## Basel

Huge free throws. 2-point game!


----------



## gi0rdun

2 point game with just under 3 minutes to go!!!


----------



## gi0rdun

Nooo what a dumb foul they give them points right back.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> I compared a Big East quarterfinal game to the Final Four. Not a Big East first round game between the 12th and the 13th best teams.


i think the time of day is impairing your memory of Final Four games in the last 10 years. i'll let it slide this time.


----------



## HKF

AJ Price has been a monster in this 3rd OT.


----------



## Rather Unique

He didn't miss that bunny JN.


----------



## HKF

Adrien making so bad decisions.


----------



## gi0rdun

This is insane.


----------



## RR 823

wow what a blatant travel by Harris


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow and AJ misses one.


----------



## HKF

C'mon AJ. Big miss. Acting too cocky. Make the free throws.


----------



## HKF

RR 823 said:


> wow what a blatant travel by Harris


NBA call?


----------



## gi0rdun

Price misses the first and Syracuse still have a chance.

Funny what .1 seconds can do to you.


----------



## Rather Unique

Jesus Christ


----------



## gi0rdun

Oh My God!!!!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Holy Sheet


----------



## RR 823

uconn is killing me. they had this game won so many times


----------



## HKF

Holy crap, Andy Rautins. This is the third half of basketball coming.


----------



## Rather Unique

These guys are going to literally fall over tommorow.


----------



## gi0rdun

Quadruple ****ing overtime!!!!


----------



## TM

HAAAAAAAAA Amazing!!!


----------



## HB

Wow


----------



## Brian34Cook

They just keep on going.. damn..


----------



## HKF

Sportscenter is getting pre-empted. I have work to do, but there's no way in hell I am going anywhere.


----------



## TM

winner automatically is Big East champion???


----------



## bball2223

UConn suffering from Memphis syndrome.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

We got to get Thabeet fouled out.


----------



## TM

why is thabeet still in the game?!?!?!?!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Here comes Kris Joesph


----------



## HKF

That is not a charge.


----------



## gi0rdun

Thabeet. What a beast.


----------



## TM

Finally!


----------



## TYO23

Thabeet is out


----------



## gi0rdun

JuniorNoboa said:


> We got to get Thabeet fouled out.


There you go.


----------



## HKF

Paul Harris is somehow making big free throws.


----------



## TYO23

Flynn is a beast i love this kid.


----------



## gi0rdun

This is ridiculous.


----------



## TM

im telling you, harris is throwing this game


----------



## Rather Unique

There's 2 more for you JN.


----------



## gi0rdun

fail


----------



## bball2223

Man Price is taking over.


----------



## TYO23

Wow huge miss right there.


----------



## Rather Unique

Maaan, if Flynn could've finished that!


----------



## HKF

Jeff Adrien with quite possibly the biggest rebound of the game.


----------



## HKF

Johnny Flynn is going to be the next great NBA point guard. He will be a killer with the pick and roll in the NBA.


----------



## TYO23

Bold prediction right there hkf.


----------



## gi0rdun

This game could've ended 1 hour ago and I could've done some of my homework.


----------



## bball2223

All i'm going to say is the Big East is where it's at for PG play. Some of these one on one battles are absolutely fun to watch.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I sense a pitback


----------



## Rather Unique

5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF

Five overtimes. Oh my God.


----------



## Brian34Cook

F'n wow.. I'm gonna fall over just watching this.. lol


----------



## RR 823

.....


----------



## JuniorNoboa

**** you Paul Harris


----------



## TYO23

I know these guys have to be looking at paul harris like wtf.


----------



## Rather Unique

Paul did it again!!!! :lol:


----------



## gi0rdun

5 overtimes! Holy ****ing ****!


----------



## HKF

I wanted to watch the Cleveland-Phoenix game, but I can't turn away from this.


----------



## Rather Unique

JuniorNoboa said:


> **** you Paul Harris


:lol: :lol: i'm sorry JN, it's just too funny.


----------



## bball2223

Possibly the best college game ever?


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> I wanted to watch the Cleveland-Phoenix game, but I can't turn away from this.


don't even think about it man.


----------



## TM

he is absolutely terrible


----------



## TM

bball2223 said:


> Possibly the best college game ever?


with paul harris missing over the course of the game approximately 10 baskets less than 2 feet away? um... no


----------



## RR 823

if West Virginia doesn't win tomorrow, then I don't know what to say


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> Possibly the best college game ever?


I'm sure you can make an argument.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Paul has done alot of good things on the floor tonight though.... but ****


----------



## bball2223

This game > Duke/UK Laetnerr buzzer beater :biggrin:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

**** Harris what could make you possibly think you could hit a 3


----------



## Rather Unique

This game might get close to 4 hrs long! bananas


----------



## HKF

AJ Price is bionic. We can rebuild him.


----------



## gi0rdun

AJ Price is a beast.


----------



## TM

bball2223 said:


> This game > Duke/UK Laetnerr buzzer beater :biggrin:


your spelling and your memory are suffering from lack of sleep. wasn't your bed time 3 hours ago? your mother isn't going to be happy. go to bed.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> AJ Price is bionic. We can rebuild him.


Guess instead of normal ACL surgery they gave him mechanical knees.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lol they look so damn tired


----------



## HKF

Why the hell doesn't Jim Calhoun call a timeout to give his guys a blow?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Here come the walkons


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> AJ Price is bionic. We can rebuild him.


so that's why he stole the computer? needed parts? now i understand


----------



## HKF

Damn, Boeheim doesn't have any other scholarship players?


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> your spelling and your memory are suffering from lack of sleep. wasn't your bed time 3 hours ago? your mother isn't going to be happy. go to bed.


:laugh: geez Duke fans usually are edgier entering their last week or so of the season:biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun

Devendorf is out! I know like all the guys that played in these OT periods now.


----------



## HB

The story of Paul Harris' career- idiota!


----------



## gi0rdun

Are any of the players in this game other than Thabeet going to make major impact in the league?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> Damn, Boeheim doesn't have any other scholarship players?


Two others. Sean Williams, a soph, is an utterly useless big. Mookie Jones a 6-8 swing frosh, out for the year with an injury.


----------



## TYO23

Get the ball to flynn and everybody else get the hell out the way.


----------



## bball2223

Seriously how about we just have Flynn and Price play one on one to 11 to determine the winner?


----------



## TM

bball2223 said:


> :laugh: geez Duke fans usually are edgier entering their last week or so of the season:biggrin:


only when the team down the road is legitimately better. nothing to worry about this year.... get well soon, ty. :evil:


----------



## gi0rdun

Cavs/Suns a close game right now with a bit more than 8 minutes to go in the 4th. Hopefully this should be over by then,


----------



## JuniorNoboa

gi0rdun said:


> Are any of the players in this game other than Thabeet going to make major impact in the league?


Have you not been watching the point guards? Is 65 minutes not enough for you?


----------



## HKF

Man oh man. I guess Scottie Haralson is going to come in. Yup.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

This one is going 6


----------



## bball2223

gi0rdun said:


> Cavs/Suns a close game right now with a bit more than 8 minutes to go in the 4th. Hopefully this should be over by then,


This is ten times more entertaining than the NBA.


----------



## Rather Unique

wow lol, the benchie hits a huge shot.


----------



## HKF

This is just a hell of a game.


----------



## bball2223

And then Haralson fouls :laugh: damn


----------



## gi0rdun

Here we go again...


----------



## HKF

How many posts do I have on this thread? 100?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Say what you want about Devendorf, but you can't hate Flynm.


----------



## Rather Unique

hahaha 6!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

666666 Wow


----------



## HKF

6 Overtimes. This is just the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. Sudden death.


----------



## TYO23

This is the most awesome game ive seen. Since mario won the title for us.


----------



## RR 823

greatest game ever


----------



## gi0rdun

Words can not describe this game.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> How many posts do I have on this thread? 100?


I don't know but i probably almost doubled mine for sure. we are ****** this up.


----------



## TM

greatest game ever


----------



## JuniorNoboa

It might not be one of the best games ever... but its damn good... but it will go down as one of the most memorable games ever.


----------



## bball2223

TM said:


> greatest game ever


:clap:




Seriously no one seconded my idea of having Price/Flynn playing one on one to 11 to decide the winner?


----------



## gi0rdun

Fans get their money's worth.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

It worked with Thabeet.... so now its time for Price to foul the **** out.


----------



## gi0rdun

Let's go walk ons!!


----------



## TYO23

Harris with a huge play


----------



## Rather Unique

He made a bunny!!! JN.


----------



## Rather Unique

Price needs to take every shot from here on out..


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Way to go Walkon!!


----------



## TYO23

Harris with another huge play after a mistake


----------



## HKF

UConn should have gone to the basket. They are gassed.


----------



## gi0rdun

That guy needs to stop jacking 3s.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

LO ****in L Paul Harris


----------



## UD40

And one for Harris. I want to see Cuse get this win, cause Flynn is one of my favorite players, but both teams deserve to have the "W" next to their name after this one.


----------



## bball2223

Why is Austrie shooting?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im not even watching it because I'm at work but I am listening to it. Amazing **** man!


----------



## RR 823

syracuse got this. UConn's just too tired right now.


----------



## gi0rdun

Harris redeems himself.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I think we got it now


----------



## HKF

Hats off to both teams. Syracuse is a tough team to predict because they have Flynn, but this is the kind of a game where they should lose tomorrow night because playing to Saturday will kill these guys.


----------



## TM

"when has harris missed one like that?"

2 overtimes ago :|


----------



## bball2223

Incredible Game


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> Hats off to both teams. Syracuse is a tough team to predict because they have Flynn, but this is the kind of a game where they should lose tomorrow night because playing to Saturday will kill these guys.



Syracuse got the confidence it needed. YOu try to win tomorrow, but don't play anybody more then 20 minutes... That means the walk ons get some major minutes in the first half.


----------



## gi0rdun

Game? Maybe?


----------



## Rather Unique

Sucks somebody has to lose, they both left it all on the court. Gotta admire that.


----------



## gi0rdun

How come those UCONN Players were allowed to stick their hands up and how come there was no one on Syracuse rebounding?


----------



## UD40

Thats game.

What an amazing game.

Classic. Hats off to every member of the coaching staffs, and every player on those rosters.


----------



## bball2223

B-Easy said:


> Thats game.
> 
> What an amazing game.
> 
> Classic. Hats off to every member of the coaching staffs, and every player on those rosters.


This


----------



## HKF

This has just been a blessing. I am so glad I stayed and watched the whole thing.


----------



## gi0rdun

ehh?


----------



## TYO23

Classic Game. Much respect for every player and coach. Flynn is the best point in college. Ive seen him destroy sherron and my squad and other players all year.


----------



## RR 823

Do you guys think that UConn should lose a #1 seed for this?


----------



## gi0rdun

I'm happy I stayed for all 6 of those overtimes. Now to continue on with my life.


----------



## TM

to whom? the other 2 #1's lost too


----------



## HKF

Bob Huggins will be pressuring the Cuse I have no doubt.


----------



## Rather Unique

RR 823 said:


> Do you guys think that UConn should lose a #1 seed for this?


:lol: i say no. this impresses me more than it would hurt with a normal loss. At least they fought through 6 OTs!!!


----------



## HKF

That was amazing, that's all I can say.


----------



## TYO23

I gotta give AJ price his props too. Dude played out of his mind. Seeing him and jonny go at it was breath taking.


----------



## RR 823

TM said:


> to whom? the other 2 #1's lost too


 UNC, Memphis seem that they'll be getting #1's. Pitt is still 2-0 against us. And I'm hearing talk of Louisville, or less likely, Michigan State, as a #1 as well.


----------



## Rather Unique

Is it wrong that i wanted 7?


----------



## Kuskid

Greatest game of basketball I've ever seen. I wanted them to keep playing all night.

Side note: where the **** do you get the legs to keep hitting 3's (Rautins) and free throws (everyone on SU) in those OT's? Johnny played 67 minutes tonight. 67.


----------



## bball2223

Patriot League has an automatic bid on the line today, other than that the rest of the tourneys continue on as usual.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> This has just been a blessing. I am so glad I stayed and watched the whole thing.


So what I want to know, is if this was a good enough performance, to get you to change your mind about these beng your most hated Boeheim team... not going to bother you if it doesn't, but does a performance like this leave you with a better impression?


----------



## Kuskid

Couple fun stats:
208 FGA, 93 FTA total (5 players with 10+ FTA)
5 UCONN players had double doubles
8 players fouled out (66 total fouls)
55 offensive rebounds

Just unreal.


----------



## HKF

JuniorNoboa said:


> So what I want to know, is if this was a good enough performance, to get you to change your mind about these beng your most hated Boeheim team... not going to bother you if it doesn't, but does a performance like this leave you with a better impression?


No. I still will be rooting for them to lose in the first round, but I have nothing but respect for what they left out there on the court. If they would just stop all of the preening and posing and just play basketball, they would be fine. Swagger is one thing, but these were doing it after every play. In overtime, they just played ball and they are fun to watch.


----------



## HKF

If you watched the Jim Calhoun press conference, I would not be picking them to go far in the tournament. Since this group of players have been at UConn, they have yet to win any kind of tournament game. When the going gets tough, they can't make perimeter shots [without Dyson]. If Thabeet gets in foul trouble in the tournament, they are going down in the 2nd round or Sweet Sixteen. Before Dyson got hurt, I thought they could be special. However, now it's obvious they are missing a dimension. Damn shame, injuries ended their title hopes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> If you watched the Jim Calhoun press conference, I would not be picking them to go far in the tournament. Since this group of players have been at UConn, they have yet to win any kind of tournament game. When the going gets tough, they can't make perimeter shots [without Dyson]. If Thabeet gets in foul trouble in the tournament, they are going down in the 2nd round or Sweet Sixteen. Before Dyson got hurt, I thought they could be special. However, now it's obvious they are missing a dimension. Damn shame, injuries ended their title hopes.


They don't have great outside shooting nor anybody that can create quality shots (which Dyson brought), other then there PG at times.. and you need someone other then the PG to do it.


----------



## RR 823

I wouldn't count them out so easily, guys. 

UConn doesn't win games by making outside shots. They win by being physical on the offensive glass, getting putbacks, and making defensive stops that create fast-break opportunities lead by A.J. and Kemba. While losing Dyson does hurt on both sides of the ball, his absence doesn't totally kill their title chances. And it's not like UConn is way behind the other championship contenders at this point.

That said, I agree that Thabeet in foul trouble is their Achilles' heel. But getting him to rack up those fouls is easier said than done. As physical as UConn plays, I believe they do lead the nation in _least_ fouls committed. What I think is more likely to happen in a Huskies' downfall are turnovers and missed free throws, which is what lost them this game tonight. They'll have to avoid making such mistakes if they want to make a deep run.

Watch out for Stanley Robinson though. He's the x-factor for UConn IMO.


----------



## HKF

It's easier said than done in the tournament. That's how Georgetown lost to Davidson. Hibbert picked up 4 offensive fouls. Last year UConn lost to San Diego when Price went down. If Thabeet is in foul trouble, UConn is going to lose. They really couldn't afford to lose any of their guards.

This team is nothing like the 2004 title team that had so many weapons or even the 2006 team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ok BlueBaron...do your worst! I sure hope I can manage to wake up in time for the tip!


----------



## croco

Nuts. 

Wish I could have watched the game, this is definitely a game I want to see in full length soon.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> If you watched the Jim Calhoun press conference, I would not be picking them to go far in the tournament. Since this group of players have been at UConn, they have yet to win any kind of tournament game. When the going gets tough, they can't make perimeter shots [without Dyson]. *If Thabeet gets in foul trouble in the tournament, they are going down in the 2nd round or Sweet Sixteen*. Before Dyson got hurt, I thought they could be special. However, now it's obvious they are missing a dimension. *Damn shame, injuries ended their title hopes*.


To the 1st bold, sound familiar? Pitt is in a similar predicament.

To the 2nd bold, sound familiar? When AJ went down last year, so did their tourney run.



RR 823 said:


> I wouldn't count them out so easily, guys.
> 
> Watch out for Stanley Robinson though. He's the x-factor for UConn IMO.


I agree...Alot of the teams this year, have flaws. Even UNC which has arguably the most talent and good players at every position, has their defensive lapses, which is their flaw. And who knows if they can stay focused defensively all the way to the title game. So yea Thabeet in foul trouble can kill UCONN, but so can a 6 minute defensive lapse kill UNC, Blair in foul trouble kill PITT, lack of scoring kill Memphis, the list goes on and on...


----------



## HB

Difference between UNC and all these other teams is depth. We actually have guys off the bench that contribute. Pitt, Uconn, OU etc dont have such. Louisville's the only other team that can deal with foul trouble to its big guys.


----------



## Rather Unique

The definitely have depth for the bigs. not so much in the backcourt tho..


----------



## TM

^they could possibly have their hands full with VT today


----------



## TM

JuniorNoboa said:


> So what I want to know, is if this was a good enough performance, to get you to change your mind about these beng your most hated Boeheim team... not going to bother you if it doesn't, but does a performance like this leave you with a better impression?


Devondorf got too tired to run his mouth (eventually fouled out), then they just played ball. THEN they were fun to watch. he just needs to shut up and stop making punk faces everytime he hits a shot.


----------



## HB

I think Uconn gets to the final four or finals if they dont face a team with good frontcourt strength. That game was theirs till Thabeet fouled out.


----------



## Brian34Cook

4 min into the game.. MSU/Minnesota has been good.. dont know how long that'll last


----------



## TYO23

Im hoping Virginia Tech can pull of this upset. Let's go hokies


----------



## HB

Trying to be objective here, I wont be disappointed if we loose. We get about the same rest time with the likes of Uconn, Pitt and OU. No need bruising and battering ourselves when the tourney is more important. Plus a team like Vtech could get a shot at getting in. Vassalo is an incredible player that gets little to no attention.


----------



## HB

Its amazing how Tubby gets that team to compete despite having few talented players


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Michigan State 33 - Minnesota 30

Nice first half so far..


----------



## HKF

Minnesota has better talent than you're giving them credit for.


----------



## HB

Outside of Westbrook none of those guys are really stellar players, maybe for the Big 10. They seem to play good defense though.


----------



## HKF

Without Ty Lawson, if UNC played VaTech ten times, how many times would they win? These teams are pretty much even. Hansbrough should be able to win this game for them given all the hype.


----------



## TM

Without Lawson? 5/10. Their guard play is streaky.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Michigan State probably starting to pull away.. up 10 now in the 2nd half..


----------



## TM

Vasillo with 4 fouls. That's pretty much the end of VT


----------



## TYO23

I dont know why. I just dont see this UNC team winning it all.


----------



## HKF

UNC just doesn't look that great.


----------



## TYO23

They have the most talent in the nation. But i dont think they wont win the title.


----------



## TM

Thy aren't going to win it all, especially if lawson isnt at full health. We've all said that. So no one from here better not pick them to win on their bracket...


----------



## HKF

Well Seth Greenberg cannot complain here. They have a legit shot to win this game with no time left and if they lose, that's on them.


----------



## Rather Unique

this is for a tourney appearance fellas..


----------



## HKF

Good no-call by the refs.


----------



## TM

Haha. Hansbrough just grabbed him and got a jumpball. I hate him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Marcus Thornton is taking it to Kentucky on both ends of the court. Patrick Patterson needs to be the difference in the game if UK hopes to win. So far though LSU has gotten every break, and are out hustling the Wildcats


----------



## HKF

NIT for Virginia Tech. The story of the Greenberg era. Close but no cigar.


----------



## The Jopker

TM said:


> Haha. Hansbrough just grabbed him and got a jumpball. I hate him.


Are you not watching the same game as everyone else or are you just a hater?


----------



## TM

The Jopker said:


> Are you not watching the same game as everyone else or are you just a hater?


He didn't hack the VT guy across the arm? Take the blue glasses off.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Michigan State advances knocking out Minnesota and await the Ohio State/Wisconsin winner coming up next tomorrow in the 1st Semi-Final..


----------



## TM

My bad... Hacking him on the hand, not arm. he was touching the ball for half a second. either way, not a jumpball


----------



## croco

I don't know how anyone could expect UNC to win the national title without Lawson or him not being at full strength.


----------



## The Jopker

There was absolutely no foul on the play and his hand was on the ball long enough that a jump ball had to be called. Greenberg should have been T'd up too.


----------



## HB

UNC doesnt look the same without the conference player of the year, big surprise there! :rollseyes:

How many teams can win games without the best player in the conference?

Btw that play shoulda been a foul, so was the go ahead basket Tyler hit where he shoulda gotten the And 1.


----------



## HKF

FSU has so many big guys. I mean they have 5 guys who play who are at least 6'8 [4 over 6'9]


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Kentucky just got Thorntoned...

SEC Player of the Year!


----------



## HKF

NIT for Billy Clyde.


----------



## TM

HB said:


> UNC doesnt look the same without the conference player of the year, big surprise there! :rollseyes:
> 
> How many teams can win games without the best player in the conference?
> 
> Btw that play shoulda been a foul, so was the go ahead basket Tyler hit where he shoulda gotten the And 1.


Tyler always should get an and 1

and is there any chance Ty plays this weekend, HB?


----------



## HB

Pop! Pop! Pop! Best sound ever.



> Tyler always should get an and 1
> 
> and is there any chance Ty plays this weekend, HB?


I hope not, heck I hope UNC looses their next game. We need the rest.


----------



## bball2223

Anyone else watching the Patriot league final on ESPN2? Derrick Mercer for American is a treat to watch. 5'7" mighty mite PG and yet another great D1 PG produced by St. Anthony and Bobby Hurley.


----------



## HKF

bball2223 said:


> Anyone else watching the Patriot league final on ESPN2? Derrick Mercer for American is a treat to watch. 5'7" mighty mite PG and yet another great D1 PG produced by St. Anthony and Bobby Hurley.


This game is boring. Last year American played Tennessee tough. I don't know what to expect from them.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> *This game is boring*. Last year American played Tennessee tough. I don't know what to expect from them.


Agreed. You basically knew that American was gonna win, since the 2nd half which was when i started watching.


----------



## bball2223

Illinois up on Michigan 7-4 early.


----------



## TYO23

Bobby Hurley stays putting out great players. He gave us Tyshawn Taylor who is a future stud.


----------



## bball2223

It's a shame he never took a college job like the St. Johns job. He could get that turned around very quickly. He has his qualities in line though, because if he leaves St. Anthonys would get shut down.


----------



## bball2223

Davis for Illinois has a soft touch. Very good player. 


Louisville/Villanova is about to start here in about 5 minutes. :yay:


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> *Davis for Illinois has a soft touch. Very good player.*
> 
> 
> Louisville/Villanova is about to start here in about 5 minutes. :yay:


Been thinkin the same thing, he's one of the rebounding leaders in the conference too, if he can get to work inside, he can be a real threat in the future, considering he's a soph.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Game as close as expected.. sucks Frazier is out but we might be fine..


----------



## Rather Unique

Johnson just picked up his 2nd foul 3 mins into the game for Wake..


----------



## HB

Oh boy, I didnt know Clark's handles were that bad


----------



## bball2223

Nova and Louisville are tied at 11. Cunningham has 8 for the Wildcats.


----------



## Rather Unique

Nova just making some tough and terrible passes right now


----------



## bball2223

Samardo Samuels should touch the ball everytime down the floor.


----------



## TYO23

Johnson with another foul. He has 3. Sheesh i love watching teague play. Kid is gonna be a stud.


----------



## bball2223

Illinois leads Michigan 25-24 at the half.


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> Oh boy, I didnt know Clark's handles were that bad


Huh? Every player that Nova has is shorter than Clark. I don't think even the best of 6'9 ballhandlers are going to do well with 6'0-6'5 guys reaching all game.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow JJ just picked up his 3rd for Wake and there's still 10 mins left in the 1st half..


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> Huh? Every player that Nova has is shorter than Clark. I don't think even the best of 6'9 ballhandlers are going to do well with 6'0-6'5 guys reaching all game.


And those dudes get their hands on EVERYTHING. That's how they frustrate bigger teams.


----------



## bball2223

College officiating sucks post #100 of this thread. Samuels got hosed on the last two calls.


----------



## HB

Aminu is so damn long.


----------



## TYO23

Come on Maryland lets get a stop and get Greivis the ball.


----------



## HKF

Louisville's achilles heel is showing, lack of O-FENSE (c) Rick Majerus.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> Huh? Every player that Nova has is shorter than Clark. I don't think even the best of 6'9 ballhandlers are going to do well with 6'0-6'5 guys reaching all game.


But at the time of writing he was bringing the ball up, no Nova player was pestering him. He dribbled it out of bounds


----------



## bball2223

Corey Fisher is yet another PG coming of the bench in the Big East that would start at about 90% of teams around the country.


----------



## TYO23

Corey is nice. I remember him and OJ going at it when OJ was at huntington.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I Heart Mike Davis.. 7 pt ILL with 16 min left.. ILL playing some good defense this half.. great stuff.. ways to go though


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> Louisville's achilles heel is showing, lack of O-FENSE (c) Rick Majerus.


:lol: at the Majerus jab. They need a Point Guard in the worst way. McGee and Sosa are both terrible. Peyton Suva might start from day one next fall.


----------



## TYO23

God this mosley kid can not finish in the paint.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> Louisville's achilles heel is showing, lack of O-FENSE (c) Rick Majerus.


They just not playin very smart right now IMO. They are settling for Js, when they should be using their size around the rim. The playing just the way Nova wants to right now.


----------



## HKF

Bball right on cue, Fisher coming up big. He is a much better shooter than I remember last year. I am still trying to figure out how anyone will press Nova next year. Reynolds, Fisher and Wayns? Jeez pressing Nova is going to get you destroyed.


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> :lol: at the Majerus jab. They need a Point Guard in the worst way. McGee and Sosa are both terrible. Peyton Suva might start from day one next fall.


Speaking of Sosa, has anyone seen any growth (basketball wise) in this kid?

It's almost like he's learned nothing in 3 years..


----------



## HKF

I like Aminu, but he needs to stop trying to be the point guard. Give it to the guards man.


----------



## croco

Louisville an uncharacteristic 5-10 from behind the arc so far, otherwise the deficit would already be much bigger.


----------



## TYO23

Wake is getting frustrated its obvious.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Thanks for fouling Meacham and giving us 3 ft's.. ILL up by 12.. 12:26 to go.. Meacham 3333.. make it 15!!!!!


----------



## HKF

Is Jim Burr blind? Good lord call the foul.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Tisdale boom.. 17 pt lead.. timeout Michigan


----------



## bball2223

Nova's guards next year have the potential to be better than the '06 group. That '06 team was still my favorite college team to watch ever.


----------



## HKF

I was really down on Scottie Reynolds last year, but I can say that he has improved this year.


----------



## TYO23

God Williams stop shooting threes. You dont have a jumper.


----------



## HKF

Baylor and Texas going at it. Texas up 4.


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> Speaking of Sosa, has anyone seen any growth (basketball wise) in this kid?
> 
> It's almost like he's learned nothing in 3 years..


I just don't think he is that good. He was good as a freshman and has regressed ever since. Teams know he isn't a threat off the bounce so it makes him easier to defend.


----------



## Rather Unique

Terrence Williams has to step up and create if Louisville wants this game and to get deep in the tournament. That team is gonna go as far as he can create for them.


----------



## TYO23

Vazquez with a huge three. And then blew a kiss to the crowd. I love this kid


----------



## HKF

Wake has the most talent in America, unfortunately I don't believe in their coach at all.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> I was really down on Scottie Reynolds last year, but I can say that he has improved this year.


he seems to still take pretty crazy shots, i think he just makes more of them these days.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dude Illinois on 30-9 run.. didnt even realize that.. I just thought the 2nd half was pretty amazing.. the start.. 

52-34 ILL, 10+ left, Michigan TO

Mike Davis 18 pts/10 boards


----------



## HKF

How was that not goaltending on Louisville?


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> How was that not goaltending on Louisville?


Was about to post the same thing.


----------



## Rather Unique

Illinois is whoopin that *** right now, Mike Davis is having himself a GAME.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> How was that not goaltending on Louisville?


That was my initial reaction too, but I want to see a replay of that play. If it wasn't a goaltending, it was very, very close.


----------



## HKF

I don't know why all these people think Michigan is guaranteed in for beating Iowa in the Big Ten tournament. Even though that shot didn't go in, I think Wake has momentum.


----------



## TYO23

I hope maryland keeps it up i doubt it though. I know wake is going to go on a run. Aside from UNC they have the most talent.


----------



## Basel

About the Syracuse/Connecticut game last night, that was absolutely awesome to watch. Even my cousins who probably can't name one college player were completely hooked watching it. Congrats to Syracuse for their marathon victory. 

Haven't been paying attention yet to today's games but I'm going to try and catch the UCLA game later.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> I don't know why all these people think Michigan is guaranteed in for beating Iowa in the Big Ten tournament. Even though that shot didn't go in, I think Wake has momentum.


Well they got a great SOS, and they are in the 40s i think in the RPI, and have 6 wins against the rpi top50. I think that's why. Then you add alot of the bubble teams losing..and there you go.


----------



## TYO23

Speaking of UCLA whats going on with Jrue Holiday this year. I thought he was gonna explode on the college scene. Last i heard on the scout boards ucla fans were calling him overrated.


----------



## Brian34Cook

We blew a 14 pt lead last week to Penn State.. this really wouldnt surprise me if Michigan came back and won LOL


----------



## HKF

Kevin Love is the only freshman I have ever heard of putting up dominant stats that has played for Howland. It just doesn't happen on Howland coached teams.


----------



## Rather Unique

TYO23 said:


> Speaking of UCLA whats going on with Jrue Holiday this year. I thought he was gonna explode on the college scene. Last i heard on the scout boards ucla fans were calling him overrated.


From what i've seen he's been good but not the freshman phenom or great player he was supposed to be. He's a pretty good defender but from the few games i saw, he wasn't very aggressive offensively.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Michigan cuts it to 7 with 3 min left.. I cant watch..

THANK YOU DAVIS


----------



## HKF

Damn Illinois really letting the Wolverines back in the game. Good grief this team is dreadful on offense. What happened to teams who could score the basketball?


----------



## TYO23

Rather Unique said:


> From what i've seen he's been good but not the freshman phenom or great player he was supposed to be. He's a pretty good defender but from the few games i saw, he wasn't very aggressive offensively.


Proably had too high of expectations of him. He will be alright. Him and malcolm lee are gonna be a nice backcourt in a few years.


----------



## TYO23

Mcgee with the nice three. Come on Louisville


----------



## Brian34Cook

HKF said:


> Damn Illinois really letting the Wolverines back in the game. Good grief this team is dreadful on offense. What happened to teams who could score the basketball?


Not Illinois.. they go by defense for wins.. with the occasional Davis, Tisdale, McCamey going off games..


----------



## TYO23

Jeff teague cant buy a bucket.


----------



## HKF

Damn, you play a zone against Wake and they fall apart. Unbelievable.


----------



## Rather Unique

Nova needs a Timeout bad!


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> Damn, you play a zone against Wake and they fall apart. Unbelievable.


youth, my man youth.


----------



## HKF

Jerry Smith looks like a Teddy Bear.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Final: Illinois 60 - Michigan 50

Illinois awaits the winner of Penn State/Purdue.. nice win though.. almost blew it


----------



## TYO23

How did manny harris do brian?


----------



## Rather Unique

Temple/Xavier going down to the wire..


----------



## Rather Unique

Temple up 3 with 50 seconds left//


----------



## Brian34Cook

TYO23 said:


> How did manny harris do brian?


Eh nothing really.. 9 pts on 3/11 shooting.. defense really stepped up without Frazier was a good thing to see.


----------



## Rather Unique

BJ Raymond missed a 3, rebound and timeout to Temple with 7 seconds left, Temple up 3.


----------



## HKF

Temple playing for a bid again. Beat Xavier.


----------



## Rather Unique

Temple knocks off Xavier 55-53. uh oh..


----------



## croco

Nova 2/13 in the second half


----------



## HKF

Louisville is on fire. This should be a great last ten minutes.


----------



## HKF

Louisville's defense in the 2nd half and their three point shooting is killing Nova.


----------



## croco

So many freakin timeouts in this game.


----------



## HKF

These games are running real long.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wake creeping back down 8 now...


----------



## croco

That's it, Nova looking tired.


----------



## HKF

Louisville's pressure is a beast this year and Wake is done. Maryland is in the tournament.


----------



## Rather Unique

Baylor/Texas still dukin it out


----------



## HKF

Baylor just scored 6 straight points. Earl Clark has played really well in the 2nd half.


----------



## HKF

Louisville just clinched a #1 seed.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> Baylor just scored 6 straight points. Earl Clark has played really well in the 2nd half.


Clark was also put and put himself in better situations to succeed though. Once they stopped posting him up and started to move the ball instead, they got good looks the entire second half. Nova's frenetic play also stopped, maybe they were playing too hard in the first half. They had nothing left late in the game.


----------



## Rather Unique

what a huge! rebound for curtis jerrells


----------



## HKF

Baylor is going to play for the Big 12 auto bid.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow Baylor having a hell of a tournament so far, If Mizzou goes down, the Big12 tourney is crazier than the BigEast one.


----------



## croco

Is it just me or does Rick Barnes always came up short ?


----------



## HKF

Hubert Davis and Jay Williams suck ***.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow when they said Johnny Flynn played 67 mins, i didn't realize it was 67 out 70 mins. :shocked:


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> Hubert Davis and Jay Williams suck ***.


you can throw on ESPN 2, Doug Gottlieb was wearing a "Snuggie" :sarcasm:


----------



## HKF

I like Gottlieb [and Tom Brennan] because he watches basketball from all the leagues, not just the big-six conferences.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> I like Gottlieb [and Tom Brennan] because he watches basketball from all the leagues, not just the big-six conferences.


Probably cause he coached Vermont. 

ASU is giving Washington the business, up 17 at the break.


----------



## Rather Unique

Whoa, didn't notice but Purdue is up 16 on Penn St. Pop pop perhaps?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Its so unfortunate that Onauku has pretty severe tendinitis during the Big East season. He was so much more explosive at the beginnng of the season, and was finsihing around the basket easier and much more frequently.


----------



## Rather Unique

JuniorNoboa said:


> Its so unfortunate that Onauku has pretty severe tendinitis during the Big East season. He was so much more explosive at the beginnng of the season, and was finsihing around the basket easier and much more frequently.


I agree, that dude took it to Harangody somethin serious, early in the season.


----------



## Rather Unique

uh oh Byron Eaton just went down, holding his knee..


----------



## HKF

Syracuse is playing this team of destiny stuff. Wow.


----------



## TYO23

Damn Devendorf


----------



## Rather Unique

As much as a i want to, i've seen those teams way too much already...giving some other teams a chance, unless of course, Cuse wants to make another OT run lol.


----------



## Rather Unique

awww man, Duquesne is up 10. NO!!!!


----------



## HKF

It's getting chippy at the Staples Center.


----------



## Rather Unique

^ Washington cuttin down the lead too, What happened tho i flipped over a bit late..?


----------



## HKF

Washington is chipping away at Arizona State.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Semi-Finals are set

Saturday, March 14, 2009
#8, 11:40 AM: #1 Michigan State vs. #5 Ohio State; CBS
#9, 03:00 PM: #2 Illinois vs. #3 Purdue; CBS

Winners face off in the Big Ten Championship Game..


----------



## HKF

Damn, I don't know how Washington cut the lead back to 4. Pac-10 cheerleaders are so hot.


----------



## HKF

Brockman just scored on an and-1 to cut the lead to 1.


----------



## Rather Unique

...and they have the lead, wow gutty performance from Wash.


----------



## Rather Unique

wow they called the foul on that shot? and not the one on the board dude was pullin on his shorts..jeez, tough break for ASU


----------



## Rather Unique

Byron Eaton back for the 2nd half, nice to see it was nothing major.


----------



## HB

I am just really surprised at how WV hasnt been able to blow out Syracuse


----------



## Rather Unique

Glasser hitting some huge 3s for ASU.


----------



## TM

what an awful no call. that is NOT all ball. that's a hip check! and you can't call TO while falling out!


----------



## Rather Unique

yet another fantastic finish awaits in the big east.


----------



## HKF

BC-Duke down to the wire, same with Syracuse-WVU. Just great basketball this week.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> BC-Duke down to the wire, same with Syracuse-WVU. Just great basketball this week.


Nothing better than March man.


----------



## TM

duke keeps making these teams look so much better than they are


----------



## Rather Unique

OT ahhahahahaha


----------



## TM

are you kidding... OT for syracuse?!?!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Auburn up 3 on Florida with 3:46 left in the game...


----------



## Rather Unique

Wow Scheyer missed a big FT...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn man...Ebanks is cold blooded...

If Cuse wins this game I would be amazed. They have so much heart man! Every player on that team is freakin abnormal when it comes to fighting and hanging on


----------



## Rather Unique

Duke hangs on...


----------



## TM

paul harris has got to be one of the dumbest basketball players ive ever seen


----------



## Geaux Tigers

So Paul Harris is sort of a goober in OT right?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Great rebound Harris.... and ugh WTF


----------



## Rather Unique

JuniorNoboa said:


> Great rebound Harris.... and ugh WTF


:lol:


----------



## bball2223

Big Free Throws from Kevin Smith. Syracuse by 3 with 28 seconds to go.


----------



## TM

quote of the week...

Boeheim after the 6OT, "Paul Harris was just......... awful" :lol: agreed


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Auburn up 3 with 13.4 left in the game...


----------



## Rather Unique

POP goes Florida....****!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Quantez Robertson (one of my favorite players) blocks the 3 to tie the game and the Tigers beat the Gators


----------



## Rather Unique

btw i hate when short dudes put up potential game winners, unless they dead *** shooters, don't they know it's much easier to block a 5'8 guy. ****


----------



## HB

All these OT games will take its toll on Syracuse during the tourney. Its bound to have an effect


----------



## TM

didn't we all say that last night?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

All these OTs might be reinforcing Syracuse as a team. I mean they appear to be the most mentally tough team in all of the land right now...


----------



## bball2223

USC up 20-14 on UCLA early. If they were to beat UCLA would they get in?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im watching Louisiana Tech and Nevada and it's good to see Magnum Rolle in a uniform again. I really wish he would've stayed at LSU because we could surely use the depth on the frontcourt


----------



## TM

remember when derozen was going to be bigger and better than mayo when his freshman year was all said and done? woops


----------



## Rather Unique

HB said:


> All these OT games will take its toll on Syracuse during the tourney. Its bound to have an effect


I have a feeling it will be tommorow, just another nice break for Louisville. 



Geaux Tigers said:


> All these OTs might be reinforcing Syracuse as a team. I mean they appear to be the most mentally tough team in all of the land right now...


Definitely, i'm sure its built trust within the team during crunch time. Cliche as it sounds, they've been in the trenches together quite a few times now.


----------



## Rather Unique

TM said:


> remember when derozen was going to be bigger and better than mayo when his freshman year was all said and done? woops


Many of the freshies weren't all they were hyped up to be, last year is seeming like a rare occurrence.


----------



## bball2223

Derozans been a suprising dissapointment. He has no range, and no handle. Those two things have hurt him pretty bad.


----------



## FSH

HB said:


> All these OT games will take its toll on Syracuse during the tourney. Its bound to have an effect


Syracuse one problem during that losing streak that they had is that they didnt play as a team they didnt show much chemistry and they werent playing with the toughness that they should have been...If anything these games have help Syracuse prove what they can do as a team and it show themself they could be a elite team if they would just work together and show some toughness


----------



## HKF

I remember the last time Syracuse won 4 games in 4 days. They lost to Texas A&M in Jacksonville as McNamera went 0 for life. Let's hope history doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> I remember the last time Syracuse won 4 games in 4 days. They lost to Texas A&M in Jacksonville as McNamera went 0 for life. Let's hope history doesn't repeat itself.


Yeah man it takes a special type of person to withstand all that mental and physical stress over and over again. The thing is I always like to pick teams that have experienced a lot of OT when it comes to tourney time. I really do look for how many OT games a team has won when I fill out my brackets. Its a major sign of toughness and will to win.


----------



## bball2223

USC up 11 over UCLA with about 4:30 to go. If they win tonight and tomorrow that would be another at-large bid stolen.


----------



## bball2223

Derozan with a huge 3. That is only the 5th 3 on the year for him and 2 have come in the past 2 days.


----------



## bball2223

Jrue Holiday is big-time. He is a premier talent and he makes all the hustle plays. Hopefully he comes back so we can watch him take full ownership of the Bruins.


----------



## bball2223

USC is doing their best to blow this. Lead down to 7.


----------



## bball2223

Big free throws by Lewis but Holiday with the nice dish to Malcolm Lee. 60-54 Trojans with 1:13 to go.


----------



## bball2223

:lol: at USC. This is pathetic.


----------



## bball2223

Holiday splits a pair at the line. Derozan sinks two for USC. 62-55 Trojans.


----------



## HKF

UCLA is fouling USC over and over again with rarely a call. This last three minutes have been the biggest bunch of bull**** I have ever seen. UCLA is fouling, this is not good defense.


----------



## bball2223

Yeah the reffing is terrible. They keep tackling Hackett on the press after a made basket. UCLA isn't going to go very far to begin with but unless Holiday/Collison can score better than today they may be out in round one.


----------



## HKF

The Pac-10 needs to move this tournament from Los Angeles. The LA schools have too much of a homecourt advantage. Every year but one, one of them have been in the finals.


----------



## bball2223

Derozan is averaging 19 Points and 12 rebounds a game so far in the Pac-10 Tourney. He is probably as good as gone although he needs at least another year to polish up his handle and his outside jumper.


----------



## TYO23

I like hackett. I think he will be a decent pro. I still think the prospect with the most potential in the pac 10 is demar though.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> The Pac-10 needs to move this tournament from Los Angeles. The LA schools have too much of a homecourt advantage. Every year but one, one of them have been in the finals.


The only neutral place you could get is Las Vegas. You could go Phoenix and it would favor Arizona, and Arizona State. Go to Oakland and it favors Stanford and Cal. Go to Seattle it favors Washington and Washington State. Las Vegas would probably be the best option for it IMO.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Hackett will make a good pro. I can guarantee that


----------



## bball2223

TYO23 said:


> I like hackett. I think he will be a decent pro. I still think the prospect with the most potential in the pac 10 is demar though.


Hackett will be good. Demar has the most "potential" but he desperately needs to work on his handle and extend his range.


----------



## TYO23

I wonder if he stays. With renardo coming in next year they could be real nice. I doubt it but they would be a nice duo. And then you got the real stud of the team in romeo miller lol.


----------



## bball2223

If they can keep Renardo in line they could be fairly good next year although I'm not high on Floyd as a coach. 


That tip dunk by Derozan today was sick. He may get an NBA dunk title sometime in the future.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

LSU has a tough matchup tomorrow with Mississippi State. The Tigers struggle with interior players and Jarvis Varnardo is pretty solid. He doesn't possess the most polished offensive game so that really helps but he's a major factor in changing the complexion of the game on D. He's a phenomenal shot blocker. So is LSU's Chris Johnson so look for tomorrows game to feature a lot of sweet rejections.

Let's hope that Marcus Thornton can continue his hot streak.


----------



## TYO23

I think floyd could keep him in line. Its just gonna be interesting with them. They also have taj and if he stays and demar they could be a serious team next year.

Im still not sold on Jrue Holiday all the way i dont know why.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TYO23 said:


> I think floyd could keep him in line. Its just gonna be interesting with them. They also have taj and if he stays and demar they could be a serious team next year.
> 
> Im still not sold on Jrue Holiday all the way i dont know why.


Im much higher on Jrue than I am on Derozan


----------



## bball2223

As am I. Jrue can play some serious D, he can get to the rim, and he can pass really well. He needs some polish but everything is there for him to become a super player in the future.


----------



## HKF

I like Anderson better than Holiday. Holiday looks like a bigger Collison.


----------



## TYO23

I like malcolm lee more than i do holiday. To me at the next level his ceiling isnt high. I see him being like a delonte west. While i see demar has VC type of potential.


----------



## bball2223

Memphis leading Tulsa 21-18 early on.


----------



## HB

The ever impressive Tulsa :smile:


----------



## bball2223

28-20 Memphis at the half.


----------



## bball2223

Reke has fixed his shooting storke it appears. He doesn't fadeaway as much anymore. He still needs some work before he is NBA ready though.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I think Buffalo, Memphis, Binghamanton, Temple, Utah, Morgan St, Arizona St, Missouri and Louisville will clinch today


----------



## rocketeer

i think baylor takes down missouri to get in the tournament.


----------



## HB

^That will be a nice feel good story


----------



## SheriffKilla

If they can break the press and knock down their jumpers they for sure have a chance

My number one seeds- not in order
Memphis
Louisville (assuming they win)
UNC (assuming they win ACC tourn)
Pitt


----------



## HKF

Memphis' defense is on the Louisville level. I mean these guys really guard people. Imagine if Doneal Mack lived up to his "shooter" hype. They would probably be able to win a national championship. Jerome Jordan is 22 years old, but damn if he isn't soft. He is too weak out there.


----------



## HB

Varnado is so Sean Williams like, even down to the frame


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> Varnado is so Sean Williams like, even down to the frame


With two fundamental differences he's coachable and isn't a ********.


----------



## bball2223

Travis Walton is one of the best defenders in the country period.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> ^That will be a nice feel good story


why? they were in the tournament last year.


----------



## bball2223

UNC up 18-12 on FSU.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> With two fundamental differences he's coachable and isn't a ********.


Sean's been really good since he got back from the NBDL, supposedly the experience scared him straight

FSU's got a really good frontcourt rotation but Drew and Davis are playing really well for UNC


----------



## bball2223

Ellington starting to heat up.


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> FSU's got a really good frontcourt rotation but Drew and Davis are playing really well for UNC


I wasn't high on Drew coming in but I think he is going to be just fine. He doesn't have that extra gear Ty has but he can handle the ball and he can shoot. Davis is just a stud plain and simple. 


With T struggling early i'm glad we are in the game right now. If we can get him some more touches and knock down open jumpers we should be just fine throughout the rest of the game.


----------



## HKF

Florida State has all those bigs and one top notch guard. What a shame. If they had better perimeter players to go with Douglas they would be dangerous. As such they look like a team that goes out early.


----------



## bball2223

Ellington is straight killin out there right now. 13 first half points.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> Florida State has all those bigs and one top notch guard. What a shame. If they had better perimeter players to go with Douglas they would be dangerous. As such they look like a team that goes out early.


They play fairly good defense, they just seem to be lost half the time on offense.


----------



## bball2223

Douglas with the And 1.


----------



## bball2223

Let the guy go baseline with zero help geez that was a bad last few seconds of the half.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ohio State up on Michigan State 34-29 at the half..


----------



## HKF

If LSU is the best team in the SEC, no wonder it's down. Good grief what happened to this league?


----------



## bball2223

Douglas is killing us.


----------



## bball2223

Green is playing terrible. He needs to start getting some buckets so we can open things up to get Tyler some more touches on the block.


----------



## HKF

Well Mississippi State is going to play for a bid tomorrow more than likely. Somehow Stansbury loses a bunch of starters whether to the NBA or transfer and somehow this team is winning.


----------



## bball2223

Give T the ball everytime and good things will happen.


----------



## HB

Tyler Hansbrough is a legend, and where the heck are the damn fouls, these guys are mugging him.

P.S. Toney Douglas is going to be playing in the NBA next season. Explosive scorer


----------



## croco

Something is always wrong in the Georgia Dome or Philipps Arena.


----------



## bball2223

:lol: The light problem happened again at the Georgia Dome.


----------



## HKF

Mississippi State beats LSU and plays for the SEC auto bid.


----------



## bball2223

Douglas is really good. I think he could push for the first round in the draft if the Seminoles can win a game or two in the tourney. He can score, he can run a team, and he plays great man to man defense.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> Mississippi State beats LSU and plays for the SEC auto bid.


LSU has been playing terribly as of late. If Varnado can play like he did today another bubble team can say bye bye to any chance of getting a bid.


----------



## HKF

Ohio State's defense has been impressive.


----------



## TYO23

Just get the ball to psycho t and let him work.


----------



## bball2223

TYO23 said:


> Just get the ball to psycho t and let him work.


:yes:


Douglas is freaking good, but our perimeter defense has been horrific.


----------



## TYO23

You guys will pull it out. But that douglas kid is really impressive.Do you guys think wayne will come out this year?


----------



## bball2223

Our pick and roll defense is atrocious. 


As for Ellington I have no idea.


----------



## HKF

The refs aren't going to let the Heels lose.


----------



## TYO23

Huge shot by singleton


----------



## HKF

Nice flop by Hansbrough. What the **** kind of defense is that?


----------



## bball2223

Huge 3 from Ellington.


----------



## HB

Here we go again with the ref bias talk. Seminoles have been hacking all game long.

Ellington = clutch!


----------



## TYO23

Wayne with the huge three pointer. I swear it seems like bobby frasor has been in college forever. I could've sworn he played with raymond felton and rashad mccants and etc lol.


----------



## bball2223

The refs are calling ticky-tack stuff both ways.


----------



## TYO23

Singleton with another huge three.


----------



## bball2223

We defend the pick and roll well for once and then our rotations are slow. :azdaja:


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Here we go again with the ref bias talk.


:lol:


----------



## TYO23

Ugh here we go. Come on FSU


----------



## bball2223

Bad call on Douglas.


----------



## HKF

How is that a foul on a loose ball? What the ****?


----------



## TM

Are you kidding me??? I would hope that when you saw the replay, you acknowledged that's a foul. You can't slam into a guy when he's standing straight up, even if you think it's a loose ball.


----------



## HKF

Douglas should have held onto the ball.


----------



## TM

What a foolish decision by Douglass to give the ball up. That may cost them the game.


----------



## TM

Clutch!


----------



## HKF

yes


----------



## bball2223

Your down two go to the damn basket. Hats off to the Noles though, great victory for them.


----------



## croco

Why didn't they take a timeout ? 

Not that I mind it, but still.


----------



## HB

Good game, now we can get some much needed rest. FSU is legit


----------



## TM

FSU-Maryland final??? Gross


----------



## rpginferno

Noles Baby!!! We in the ACC Championship game, yeah!!!


----------



## TYO23

Douglas vs Vasquez would be nice. I hope maryland can pull it out against duke.


----------



## croco

Douglas seems to have a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## HKF

Memphis is going to be ranked #1 when at the end of the regular season. They will get a #1 seed.


----------



## TM

TYO23 said:


> Douglas vs Vasquez would be nice. I hope maryland can pull it out against duke.


worst matchup in the history of the acc finals? yes


----------



## Brian34Cook

Impressive win for Ohio State outscoring Michigan State 48-41 in the 2nd half to win 82-70 and will play the winner of Illinois/Purdue for the Big Ten Conf Tourney Title tomorrow..


----------



## croco

TM said:


> worst matchup in the history of the acc finals? yes


Well, FSU just beat a historically great team


----------



## HKF

Florida State winning, Baylor winning and Louisville winning is good for college basketball. I am sick and tired of Duke-UNC every damn year or Kansas-Texas, Kansas-Oklahoma. I want new teams playing in the championship games. History and tradition is just annoying.


----------



## HKF

Tennessee is rocking and rolling.


----------



## HB

Tywon not playing was a blessing in disguise. Conference champions dont mean squat except for teams trying to get a bid


----------



## croco

Sure HB... stop trying to spin things around with UNC.


----------



## HB

If you say so...do you remember last year's SEC conference champs? Big East, how about ACC? Anymore injuries at this stage of the game is a kiss good bye to UNC's title aspirations. Today's game was highly physical, the championship game wont be any different. Best to rest up and focus on weaknesses.

The other three teams that may be in the final four, Uconn, OU and Pitt have been given extended rest. No knock on FSU, great game! But in the grand scheme of things, an ACC championship doesn't do us much good. We've won numerous of those, the NCAA championship is way more important.


----------



## croco

They have been given extended rest because neither team is playing well right now. The question is whether this is going to change again once the tourney starts, I doubt it in some cases. Teams will get enough rest to recharge the batteries.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Pitt won the big east last year Georgia won SEC
and of course DUKE won the ACC or wait was it NC State??? damn i can't remember


----------



## HB

^My point exactly


----------



## croco

I still don't agree with that point, they would rather play in the conference championship game than get an additional day of the rest. Confidence and good play at the right time is more important than rest.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Grrr Robbie Hummel abusing Illinois.. oh well


----------



## HB

But they risk injuries, and what do they gain from winning the conference championship. Absolutely nothing. They are already going to be the number one seed. You get more time off, rest your team, focus on weaknesses and game plan for the tourney, thats what they gain from not playing for the championship.

Why does the number 1 team in the country need anymore confidence?


----------



## croco

It's a little late to work on major weaknesses in March, you might be able to do some fine tuning. And how are teams risking more injuries in a conference tournament than in any other game they have been in all year long ? Especially a team like UNC, everyone wants to beat them, opponents are going to give their all anyway.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good thing we're playing our best of the year.. oh wait.. worst.. 37-17 Purdue at the half.. closed half on 14-0 run.. Illinois missed 13 straight shots to end half.. bahahaha


----------



## SheriffKilla

dude I was just joking I know that Carolina won the ACC tournament
it probably doesnt matter nearly as much as the National Championhip but you still want to win every game... no team says "lets just **** around today if we lose at least we'll get rest"
I'm sure Roy is not in the locker room saying "Ya, now we can rest! good shot there Wayne Ellington, you knew you had no chance of making it cuz nobody wants to go to OT, we need rest"


----------



## HB

^Its only in college basketball that works. They are the ones that have this unrealistic idea that you have to go 110% all the time.

NBA teams dont want to play their stars during unecessary games.

By the way Roy would be playing Tywon in the ACC tourney if he thought it were that important.


----------



## croco

I mean what else do you expect ? The overwhelming majority of these guys aren't going to become professional basketball players. This is their chance to do something special, you might not get the opportunity again.


----------



## HKF

Auburn, you're ****in out.


----------



## SheriffKilla

wow people that get fould at the 3 point line is always a big play. I don't know if he would've made that shot (I would say 50/50) but now Duke is up by 6


----------



## croco

Duke is not gonna lose this game.


----------



## HKF

Duquesne's point guard Jackson with the ankle breaker. Whoa big time handles.


----------



## bball2223

Evans for the Dukes is quick. They are going to be good for the next few years.


----------



## bball2223

#25 just **** on that dude for Temple.


----------



## HKF

Curtis Jerrells hit the B button with these spin moves.


----------



## HB

Dionte Christmas has the best tournament name ever

ITS CHRISTMAS TIME!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yup I'm watching basketball


----------



## bball2223

USC beat Arizona State so another bubble is popped. Demar Derozan made himself a lot of money in the Pac-10 tourney. 25 points today and he hit another 3.


----------



## TYO23

Eric Devendorf swears he's so nice on the court its funny.


----------



## bball2223

Hate Devendorf all you want but the dude can play. He is cocky as hell though.


----------



## TYO23

He can play. But with his attitude you would swear he's kobe bryant. But its good to have confidence on the court.


----------



## UD40

What the...?

A GERRY MCNAMARA SIGHTING!?!


----------



## HKF

Syracuse is like a team of destiny in this year's tournament.


----------



## UD40

HKF said:


> Syracuse is like a team of destiny in this year's tournament.


Truth.

I'm pulling for L'Ville in the NCAA, but I don't see how you can cheer against Cuse right now. With the heart they've shown the past two games, you have to respect them.


----------



## HB

It is impressive, very gritty team. Rautins is a dead eye shooter


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Ive also noticed Derrick Coleman in the background in one of the crowd zoom shots. 

Gerry McNamara is pretty much at every Syracuse game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Where's that Hoya dude that wanted to bet me that Syracuse would not make the tournament this year.

The team was one year younger, and was missing Devendorf and Rautins for the entire year. They played six players for most Big East games They only lost Greene which is actually a positive, Of course they were going to be better.

I was expecting top 15, but as the season played out I thought that would not be possible.... now a top 4 seed is a certainty.


----------



## TM

JuniorNoboa said:


> Ive also noticed Derrick Coleman in the background in one of the crowd zoom shots.
> 
> Gerry McNamara is pretty much at every Syracuse game.


he doesn't play overseas anymore?


----------



## UD40

Assuming he stays, does anyone else see Samardo Samuels being a top-5 player in the nation next season?


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> he doesn't play overseas anymore?


D-League. I think he's coming to the realization he's never going to make it to the NBA. Just not big enough or good enough handles.


----------



## apelman42

I'm done buying into the "tired legs" theory from night to night in these conference tournaments.

Syracuse looks fine to me out there.


----------



## HB

Dont confuse Syracuse with other teams though. These guys are special


----------



## JuniorNoboa

apelman42 said:


> I'm done buying into the "tired legs" theory from night to night in these conference tournaments.
> 
> Syracuse looks fine to me out there.


Not right now... there 2-3 zone is no logner very active.

They are making bad passes vecause no is working to get open.


----------



## HKF

Syracuse trailing by this much is a problem because they can't press at all.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

B-Easy said:


> Assuming he stays, does anyone else see Samardo Samuels being a top-5 player in the nation next season?


Yeah I think he's going to have a breakout year next year...


----------



## HB

Thing that worries me about Louisville is their bad offense and they dont respond to runs very well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Is anyone else as pumped as I am about the Big West Championship game?


----------



## bball2223

B-Easy said:


> Assuming he stays, does anyone else see Samardo Samuels being a top-5 player in the nation next season?


I don't know but he has the potential. They need to get him more touches in the post then they have been for him to put up top 5 productivity. He is a heck of a player though for sure.


This Hill kid for Northridge is good. He made that kid fall in the first half which was disgusting. Everytime I see him and his hair I immeadiately think of the album cover of "Return To The 36 Chambers" by ODB.


----------



## bball2223

JuniorNoboa said:


> Where's that Hoya dude that wanted to bet me that Syracuse would not make the tournament this year.


Gtown07 is who your speaking of and I haven't seen him around since the Big East tournament last year.


----------



## bball2223

Maybe it's a lack of sleep finally catching up to me but this Big West championship game is boring as hell.


----------



## HKF

bball2223 said:


> Maybe it's a lack of sleep finally catching up to me but this Big West championship game is boring as hell.


That's probably because the league was way down this year and the game was between teams that had no shot to win a game.


----------



## bball2223

Yeah that too.


SEC, Big 10, and ACC champions to be determined tomorrow and then the brackets will be released.


----------



## croco

FSU up 11-9 early


----------



## HB

Duke and Louisville share some similarities


----------



## croco

Yeah, both are good.


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> Duke and Louisville share some similarities


Kinda sorta. Duke has better guards than Louisville (Scheyer, Henderson, Smith >>>> McGee, Sosa, Smith) and I think the Cardinals have better forward/post players (Williams, Clark, Samuels >>>>> Singler, Thomas, Zoubek). They both play good defense and rely heavily on the 3 point shot at times for offense.


----------



## bball2223

Being a UNC fan this is tough to admit but I love watching this Duke team play. Singler, Henderson, and Scheyer are just burying the Seminoles early.


----------



## HB

Which is why when Bilas and Espn pundits say the Big East is better I laugh. The ACC doesnt have bottom feeders like Rutgets and Depaul. Duke should get the 1 seed over Memphis. They've sure made Douglas look ordinary.


----------



## bball2223

smh

The Big East has bottom feeders because they have 16 freaking teams. If you take the top 12 from the Big East and compare them to the top 12 in the ACC the Big East has the advantage.


----------



## bball2223

I would like to see a team like Duke get the #1 seed over Memphis though.


----------



## bball2223

Oh **** nice dunk by Smith.


----------



## HB

Miami, VTech, UVA, NC State are on par with the Providence's, Notre Dame's, Cincinatti's, Georgetown's and Seton Hall's of the Big East.

I didnt even bother to include St Johns and USF. ACC has two teams that are below .500, Big East has four.


----------



## HB

One thing this game has taught me is competition steps up big time against UNC. There's no way Duke gets as much open shots as they did today.


----------



## TYO23

Screw it im a fan of Gerald Henderson. I love the kid's game. I think his potential is crazy.


----------



## bball2223

And the Syracuse's, and West Virginia's of the world are on par with teams like Clemson, Florida State, and Wake Forest. We could go on for days I don't think anyone can make an argument against these being the two best conferences in college basketball.


----------



## TM

You may hate Duke, but you had to at least be a little happy for Smith after that dunk after the concussion/time off he's had to have.

When they're hot, they're hard to beat, but when they're cold..... not good.

Yesterday, the halves where flip-flopped. Cold early, then picked it up in the 2nd half from outside. It'll be interesting to see if it can continue.

I seriously doubt FSU continues to shoot that poorly. Duke is also benefiting from some calls on FSU shots (slaps on the wrist, running into guys, etc.). But what's new, right?


----------



## TM

BTW, even if Duke wins, they don't deserve to be a 1 over Memphis. I think they should be the #1 2 seed though. Please no gay 2nd round matchups like West Virginia last year. That was dirty, although they probably deserved it.


----------



## HB

Funny enough, am rooting for Duke, because I dont want the Big East getting 3 number 1's and I think Memphis played in a cupcake league. Duke's been really good most of this year, they should be in the conversation for one. And yes I agree, when they are hot, they are fun to watch.


----------



## TM

come to the dark side :starwars:

i'm slowly wearing you down, bro :biggrin:


----------



## TM

best way to let the other team in.... leave them wide open and stop guarding their best player. great work, fellas.


----------



## croco

Gerald Henderson is fun to watch


----------



## HKF

This is the worry of Florida State. Their other perimeter players need to help Douglas.


----------



## GNG

Go State!


----------



## TM

fsu plays a little defense, duke just settles for jump shots. they can't put away teams.


----------



## croco

Tennessee down 3 with 13 minutes to go


----------



## HKF

Hamilton has to put Alabi back into the game. FSU can't grab a rebound with this group.


----------



## HKF

This **** happens every time someone beats UNC or Duke in the ACC tournament. It's unbelievable how they can never beat both teams.


----------



## croco

Duke must be +20 with Nolan Smith on the floor


----------



## HKF

This guy Varnado is basically Bo Outlaw on the pro level. He is an elite level shot blocker.


----------



## GNG

Varnado is perhaps the greatest college shot blocker I've ever seen. That stuff on Hopson was out of control.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> This guy Varnado is basically Bo Outlaw on the pro level. He is an elite level shot blocker.


He is FUN to watch. Tennessee has just completely abandoned its inside game when he's anywhere near the paint.


----------



## HKF

Cinco de Mayo said:


> He is FUN to watch. Tennessee has just completely abandoned its inside game when he's anywhere near the paint.


His shot blocking makes him a game changer. Can you imagine if he was 6'11 and 20 lbs heavier. He'd be a top 5 pick. Unreal.


----------



## GNG

Varnado has more blocks by himself than 325 Division I teams.

What a crazy stat.


----------



## HKF

Big shot by Ravern Johnson.


----------



## HKF

Onions. Mississippi State wants to dance.


----------



## GNG

This is a heckuva game between Miss. State and Tennessee.


----------



## HKF

Varnado is a great shot blocker, but seriously Tennessee needs to at least think about attacking the rim.


----------



## croco

FSU cuts the lead to 9 wih 1:10 to go...


----------



## GNG

Screw you Chism. You and your dumb headband.


----------



## HKF

Wow, that is a tough foul call. I think that was a walk. Terrible.


----------



## GNG

Well Stansbury, let's see it.


----------



## HKF

Could this officiating get any worse.


----------



## GNG

That's a walk! AHHHHHHH!


----------



## HKF

Grab a rebound. Damnit.


----------



## GNG

**** Yes!!!! AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Woo!


----------



## HKF

To not be able to throw the ball is just unreal. Tennessee sure is a ******* team.


----------



## croco

Scheyer has been named MVP, should have been Douglas.


----------



## GNG

Doug Sirmons, what the ****? Timekeepers, what the ****?

This is a sham. These last 11 seconds have been a complete embarrassment for the SEC.


----------



## HKF

Why is the clock not starting?


----------



## croco

Wow.


----------



## croco

Lol, what a weird sequence


----------



## HKF

This is just the stupidest basketball I have ever seen in my life. The SEC is absolute crap.


----------



## croco

Longest second ever ?


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> This is just the stupidest basketball I have ever seen in my life. The SEC is absolute crap.


Doug Sirmons, the official, has ****ed this thing up. And I don't know what this timekeeper is thinking.

Push the button, idiot.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> This is just the stupidest basketball I have ever seen in my life. The SEC is absolute crap.


Stupid basketball + SEC + Atlanta Timekeepers = Embarassing.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The clock still took a full two seconds to start. These ****ing At;anta scorekeepers timekeepers are cheaters.


----------



## HKF

It's probably better Mississippi State won because Tennessee played like absolute crap and you'd hate to see them rewarded for their horrible play. Bruce for the love of God please recruit some smart players. These guys are idiots.


----------



## croco

JuniorNoboa said:


> Stupid basketball + SEC + Atlanta Timekeepers = Embarassing.


They are playing in Tampa.


----------



## HKF

JuniorNoboa said:


> Stupid basketball + SEC + Atlanta Timekeepers = Embarassing.


They're playing in Tampa. Don't kill the city of Atlanta, lol.


----------



## Diable

All the bubble teams must be very disappointed with Tennessee.


I'm really surprised that Florida State's size wasn't a much bigger factor today.Freaking Zoubek actually had a good game for the first time in 2009.Duke is a great team on the perimeter,but they're really small inside.


----------



## apelman42

Cinco de Mayo said:


> This is a heckuva game between Miss. State and Tennessee.


You were joking, right?

That might have been the poorest performance by both teams under a minute to play that I've ever seen in my life.

SEC will go 0-3...at least on my bracket anyway.


----------



## HB

Evan Turner is so fricking good its not even funny. Best SG prospect in the draft no doubt


----------



## croco

Purdue is starting to pull away, Moore with another three


----------



## TM

they going to get more love this year by people predicting brackets?


----------



## HKF

Purdue is a team that can score. If they are healthy they are dangerous. Purdue gets dragged down by their league opponents who never want to run.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good game..congrats Purdue


----------



## truebluefan

Well the number one pics Cardinals. Pitt, Uconn and NC.


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> Evan Turner is so fricking good its not even funny. Best SG prospect in the draft no doubt


Outside of Harden yes he is.


----------



## HKF

bball2223 said:


> Outside of Harden yes he is.


I like Turner more than Harden. A lot more. Harden needs a right hand dribble.


----------



## bball2223

I'm not a big fan of Turners. He forces the issue quite a bit but he does have a nice skillset I just don't think he is better than Harden.


----------

